# Morisset Mental Hospital



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I went for a quick fish this afternoon after work at Morisset Mental Hospital.
Although i didnt catch any fish, i had a good paddle and lost 2 tails one off a flickbait(gulp) and the other from a wriggler.
I only heard one scream while i was there, and i was yet to find the high security section but on my travels when leaving i found a nice area which is a little creek coming off Lake Macquarie, i could see some fish activity and it had a lot of fallen tree's & structure there so i will try it out soon and let you all know.

Here is some photos i thought you might like of the locals.

























Sorry about the poor pics its from my phone, we also get Roo's in our front yard which the neices and nephews love

Timm


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Driftr,I often drive over the highway bridge...so fishy looking..shame I have the windows up so I can't hear!
johnny


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

Johnny you should bring your yak down there some time.

There is also a freshwater dam in the hospital grounds that has been stocked with Bass. but i think you may need a 4wd to get there.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Ta Driftr,look foward to a trip.I've heard of the dog catcher;does the lunatic asylum work the same way?


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

driftr said:


> Johnny you should bring your yak down there some time.
> 
> There is also a freshwater dam in the hospital grounds that has been stocked with Bass. but i think you may need a 4wd to get there.


Now that sounds interesting. Do you know if you are allowed to access and fish the dam? I have a 4x4 and don't mind using it in anger if it means getting amongst some decent Bass.


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

rawprawn said:


> driftr said:
> 
> 
> > Johnny you should bring your yak down there some time.
> ...


as far as i know you are allowed to fish there, its just a bit weedy on the banks etc. i havent been there but the local fishing guys here were thinking of taking their canoes/yaks down there for some bass fishing.

it was last stocked in 05/06 with 7500 bass

i might go for an exploration drive one afternoon this week and take some pics.

http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/archive/news- ... for-hunter

The dam/Creek on google maps
http://maps.google.com.au/maps?ie=UTF8& ... &z=15&om=1


----------



## Bazz_Cayman (May 2, 2007)

Hey Driftr

Where do you actually launch the yak from? I've fished from my stink boat in that bay and thought the creek looked like a good place for yakkin.

Cheers Baz


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

Baz,

It actually takes me about the same time to drive there as it does to paddle from the water near my place.
When i launched i put it in on the sandy bank near eucalyptus drive before it veers left near duck hole lagoon (see map) but all along there you can easily launch just dont try near the old jetty though as ive been swooped by some yellow faced birds that are nesting there (funny to watch) they are worse then magpies.

Map
http://maps.google.com.au/maps?ie=UTF8& ... 23389&z=16

Pics from bridge on silky oak drv looking back towards lake
















Let me know if your around this way i'll come for a paddle or stink boat trip


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

i worked AT the hospital around 1976 as a glazier fixed 118 windows! cut myself bad on my leg, was not game to see a Dr. in case he was there for "some help" :?


----------



## covanova (Oct 12, 2007)

I did look once down there....kept meaning to go back, it looks fishy

Do you think there are bass in the upper reaches of the creek too?


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

It is my understanding that all the creeks in the lake the get fed with fresh water hold Bass/EP's certainly Cockle creek and Dora Creek, Hmm time to start organising a bassin trip before the "off season" commences with the new fishing reg's.


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

took wife and son to hospital dam yesterday for a look and quick fish. 5pm, prob too early.
2 small yabbies from the trap and turned them into a strike and a small bass of 20cms ish.
we fished from the shore, but the dam looks V fishy
Thers only about the size of a football field worth of clear water in the middle surrounded by
reeds and lillys it would be easy enough to work these edges as they are a defined edge.
launch is easy from the spill way as thers a tiny shallow beach there.
we could see rising fish as we left chasing the dragon flies and i assume the thousands of mozzy fish, thers no shortage of tucker for them.
2 people could fish this entire area in a couple of hours 
3or4 yaks on such an area would be abit uncomfertable though
Cheers D


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Dean1 said:


> took wife and son to hospital dam yesterday for a look and quick fish. 5pm, prob too early.
> 2 small yabbies from the trap and turned them into a strike and a small bass of 20cms ish.
> we fished from the shore, but the dam looks V fishy
> Thers only about the size of a football field worth of clear water in the middle surrounded by
> ...


Yep we did it a few months back. The creek continues up and around the corner for a bit. There are also deep channels running off it. We didn't get a fish but I think we wear there a bit late. I could hear the Bass hitting stuff on the surface in amongst the reeds. I think that is the biggest problem with the place the reeds are everywhere and the water is deep around them. This seems to be where the fish were hiding. It's defiantly worth trying again some time Dean.


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

just got back from dam for no fish, no strikes or follows.
Took the yak this time
surface was quiet also.
a great popper location i think.
might try dawn next week and see if i cant raise a few.
Cheers
D


----------



## Shack (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe you can help me have u fished the duckhole lagoon


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Bit rough you get put in a mental hospital just for dressing up like a kangaroo. ;-)


----------

